# is 200g protien enough



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Is 200g protein enough for me im 195pounds 6ft 26years old i am making gains but would i have more potential on a higher amount of protien (im on a TEST.E cycle) :confused1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

200 grams assuming from whole high quality food along with enough carbs and fats is enough.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> 200 grams assuming from whole high quality food along with enough carbs and fats is enough.


awesome as i too shoot for 200g


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> awesome as i too shoot for 200g


Yeah if its from proper food and you eat enough of every thing else its plenty IMO but just wait a few minutes my opinion is not shared with many on here lol

P.S. awesome arm bizzle!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah if its from proper food and you eat enough of every thing else its plenty IMO but just wait a few minutes my opinion is not shared with many on here lol


I share it, but alas I am beta scum :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah if its from proper food and you eat enough of every thing else its plenty IMO but just wait a few minutes my opinion is not shared with many on here lol
> 
> P.S. awesome arm bizzle!


so if its a mixture of shakes and food.....thats not good ??

p.s thanks mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> I share it, but alas I am beta scum :lol:


LMAO! I will be honest i intake roughly 300 grams each day when on gear and a bit over 200 grams off gear.

But i am a little bigger than the OP at 240lb+ and 5ft8........that said i do have at least one shake.

200 grams of protein could be......10 whole eggs, 200 grams steak, 200 gram chicken, 200 grams salmon and a little of something else or it could be..... 4 shakes with 2 scoops of whey each. IMO these two daily intakes will have very different effects on body composition.

Bizzle shakes really vary in their quality. In the states a big problem is companies just filling the protein with maltodextrin LOL. Whey is not ideal besides right after training IMO. Now a good mix of caesin,whey perhaps egg white or hemp would make a good shake.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

unless you try and see u wont know personaly i eat more 300 day least....you might gain better might not everyones diff ...all can say it wont do any harm to try upping 50-100 grams a day for a while to see


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> LMAO! I will be honest i intake roughly 300 grams each day when on gear and a bit over 200 grams off gear.
> 
> But i am a little bigger than the OP at 240lb+ and 5ft8........that said i do have at least one shake.
> 
> ...


i only take optimum's whey and caesin so it should be ok


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

More than enough, if anything too much (especially if bulking), 170g would even be plenty. Concentrate on additional calories from fat and carbs.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i only take optimum's whey and caesin so it should be ok


Whatever you are doing keep doing it as its working!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Research suggests anything up to 2.6g per KG is the sweet spot, anything above and you get to the point of diminishing returns. This isn't far off the oft touted 1g per lb of bodyweight in bodybuilding circles.

200g sounds plenty if mostly coming from food.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Is it me or does it seem like you need to be a millionaire to afford 300g of protein a day? **** i struggle getting 200 down my neck and thats with the addition of shake, the amount of meat and eggs really does equal a lot. I only have proper 'meat' once a day, evening, cant afford 3 times a day :s


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Is it me or does it seem like you need to be a millionaire to afford 300g of protein a day? **** i struggle getting 200 down my neck and thats with the addition of shake, the amount of meat and eggs really does equal a lot. I only have proper 'meat' once a day, evening, cant afford 3 times a day :s


Then if you are a weird hippy type like i am and only eat free range organic meat its even more expensive!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Then if you are a weird hippy type like i am and only eat free range organic meat its even more expensive!


I would eat tons of chicken + half a cow a day if i could but it adds up to like a tenner a day just on food.. >_> been on maintaining amounts myself for the last week.. 2 tins of tuna, 6 eggs + a bit of whey its not enough.. need to win the damnlottery grrr


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

get mine from head chef who gets me all the good stuf from steak, venison,,, salmon sea bass.... so on..... all for peanuts ...well not peanuts as he can get them but for next to nowt...i never want that man to move as he lives in my block and it would nearly make me cry


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

bayman said:


> Research suggests anything up to 2.6g per KG is the sweet spot, anything above and you get to the point of diminishing returns. This isn't far off the oft touted 1g per lb of bodyweight in bodybuilding circles.
> 
> 200g sounds plenty if mostly coming from food.


anything above and you get to the point of diminishing returns? could you explain this please pal?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Fountain said:


> anything above and you get to the point of diminishing returns? could you explain this please pal?


As in, any protein not used for the accreditation of lean mass or repairing other tissues, making enzymes etc etc would be turned to glucose via glucogenesis. So you end up with the excess protein being an expensive fuel source (glucose), or worse still stored as fat if you're well above your caloric requirement.

I should have qualified that statement by saying the study where I got the figure from was done on naturals, obviously gear and it's effect on protein synthesis means those who are assisted may be able to handle more protein than your average gym rat. Probably where the infalted figures for protein you see are coming from in the main anyway.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

bayman said:


> Research suggests anything up to 2.6g per KG is the sweet spot, anything above and you get to the point of diminishing returns. This isn't far off the oft touted 1g per lb of bodyweight in bodybuilding circles.
> 
> 200g sounds plenty if mostly coming from food.


Research also shows the complete opposite, or should I say my research does.

There is no right or wrong here, its about finding out what suits you, increase

your protein and see what happens, your kidneys will handle it mate

IMO that ain't Con speaking, almost 100%, pretty sad really as I love the boys

knowledge and if somebodies passing themselves off as him, then talking bllx,

as I believe they are, they should be banned


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Tel, I take it by the avatar you use AAS? If so then obviously your protein requirements may well exceed that, as I stated.

When I talked about "research" I mean peer reviewed scientific literature, not personal anecdote.

And Con speaks a lot of sense, I see no reason to believe those posts weren't him.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Cheers for clearing that up, realistically if a large protein intake is occurring, and as you say, via glucogenesis excess is converted to glucose, if dieting, so a calorific deficit is in place, excess proteins not going to be stored as fat? is it?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Protein is the most difficult macro to store as fat as a decent proportion of it's energy is used to actually digest it, also known as the Thermic effect of feeding or TEF.

So long as you're in overall caloric deficit you'll lose fat regardless, a high protein intake should be encouraged whilst dieting as it's the most muscle sparing macro.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

bayman said:


> Tel, I take it by the avatar you use AAS? If so then obviously your protein requirements may well exceed that, as I stated.
> 
> When I talked about "research" I mean peer reviewed scientific literature, not personal anecdote.
> 
> And Con speaks a lot of sense, I see no reason to believe those posts weren't him.


The bbing norm is not 1g per lb mate, not in my circles anyway, and the OP did say he was using

peds.

I've seen Con post for a few years on here, and its deffo not Con posting now, I'd put my house on it 

bayman, IYO, do you think you need carbs to build muscle?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I've seen Con post for a few years on here, and its deffo not Con posting now, I'd put my house on it


How much money and why do you think its not Con?


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

How much Kilo do you have?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> How much money and why do you think its not Con?


Not getting involved mate, rather childish and I'm surprised at Con tbh, thats me finished with it


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I very rarely go over 200g per day, i don't use shakes i eat clean lots of chicken turkey and eggs iv just started to eat more red meat too, and i am making good gains in size and strength. And i weigh around 227lbs.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> The bbing norm is not 1g per lb mate, not in my circles anyway, and the OP did say he was using
> 
> peds.
> 
> ...


Why not? maybe hes learnt a few new things since then.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

The Con is on:lol:


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

AAS would, if anything, lower your requirements for protein, not increase it.

There's a greater turnover of amino acids with an increase in plasma androgen levels, but overall nitrogen balance remains positive so there is no need for additional protein.

We don't feed patients on AAS with truckloads of protein and their lean body mass increases just fine.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Is it me or does it seem like you need to be a millionaire to afford 300g of protein a day? **** i struggle getting 200 down my neck and thats with the addition of shake, the amount of meat and eggs really does equal a lot. I only have proper 'meat' once a day, evening, cant afford 3 times a day :s


No sh*t m8t its dear enough eating 200g in chicken fish steak and so on isnt it


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Is it me or does it seem like you need to be a millionaire to afford 300g of protein a day? **** i struggle getting 200 down my neck and thats with the addition of shake, the amount of meat and eggs really does equal a lot. I only have proper 'meat' once a day, evening, cant afford 3 times a day :s


12 large eggs Iceland (£1.20) 85g

2x250g Chicken from wholesale butcher (£2.50) 100g

1x240g Steak from wholesale butcher (£3.25) 55g

1x250g Quark from Asad with nuts (approx £1.00) 40g

1 My Protein shake with 50g peanut butter (approx £1.00) 50g

Total Protein 330g

Thats my diet 6 days a week, comes to around £9 pd, but if I was struggling for brass I reckon

I could get it down to about a fiver, more eggs, no steak, probs one more shake. Its about

shopping around, also depends how much you want it, most don't want it enough so cba and

just moan


----------

